# Concrete's Pic Thread



## concrete (Feb 10, 2013)

Here's some pics from my collection. I'm a long time collector and a newbie photographer but Michael (papilio) has been schooling me on macro photography for the last couple of months. I just want to give him a public shout out for his time and patience with me. I appreciate it man :worship:


Pterinochilus murinus by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Pterinochilus murinus by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Pterinochilus murinus by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Pterinochilus murinus by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Pterinochilus murinus by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Avicularia diversipes V2 by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Avicularia diversipes V2 by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Avicularia diversipes V2 by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Avicularia diversipes V2 by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Megaphobema robustum by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Megaphobema robustum by Delibegovic, on Flickr

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Zeezums (Feb 10, 2013)

:love: absolutely stunning!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## concrete (Feb 10, 2013)

Psalmopoeus langenbucheri by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Psalmopoeus langenbucheri by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Psalmopoeus langenbucheri by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Tapinauchenius gigas by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Tapinauchenius gigas by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Tapinauchenius gigas by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Tapinauchenius gigas by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Tapinauchenius gigas by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Tapinauchenius gigas by Delibegovic, on Flickr

---------- Post added 02-10-2013 at 08:46 PM ----------

And a few randoms 


Fang by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Mouth opening by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Carapace test shot by Delibegovic, on Flickr

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## grayzone (Feb 10, 2013)

very good work.
Michael must make one helluva teacher   you definitely got the knack for photography.
Keep em coming

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Feb 10, 2013)

I love these!!!  Take more more more more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CEC (Feb 11, 2013)

Very nice, Michael has taught you well!
That is a very dark T. gigas, I like it, How big is it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## concrete (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks guys 

CEC that tapi is about 2" and is not quite that dark in real life. You can chalk that one up on me still learning how to process shots properly.


----------



## Storm76 (Feb 12, 2013)

Very nice pictures! Thanks for the langenbucheri shots, very few of them around really

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## concrete (Feb 12, 2013)

Storm76 said:


> Very nice pictures! Thanks for the langenbucheri shots, very few of them around really


Thanks Jan. She's a beautiful girl, definitely one of my favourites. I didn't get many shots as she was fresh from a molt and I didn't want to bug her too much. But I will be doing more soon enough 

---------- Post added 02-12-2013 at 08:33 PM ----------


Avicularia versicolor by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Avicularia versicolor by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Avicularia versicolor by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Avicularia versicolor by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Avicularia versicolor by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Avicularia versicolor by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Avicularia versicolor by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Avicularia versicolor by Delibegovic, on Flickr

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## advan (Feb 12, 2013)

Awesome shots Mirza! You're getting an insane DOF! Keep them coming!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76 (Feb 13, 2013)

Lovely fluffball shots

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm totally amazed by the excellence of your images ... especially having the patience to do 300-image focus stacks of slings!!  

I wouldn't mind taking a little bit of credit for your successes but the truth is you've done this on your own.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## concrete (Feb 14, 2013)

papilio said:


> I'm totally amazed by the excellence of your images ... especially having the patience to do 300-image focus stacks of slings!!
> 
> I wouldn't mind taking a little bit of credit for your successes but the truth is you've done this on your own.


Ah Michael class act all the way. I'd totally take credit for some of your shots! :biggrin:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## concrete (Feb 18, 2013)

This guy is growing like crazy! It almost seems like he doubles in size every molt. I had to relocate him to a bigger enclosure so I figured this was a good opportunity to get a few shots.


Ephebopus murinus by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Ephebopus murinus by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Ephebopus murinus by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Ephebopus murinus by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Ephebopus murinus by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Ephebopus murinus by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Ephebopus murinus by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Ephebopus murinus by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Ephebopus murinus by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Ephebopus murinus by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Ephebopus murinus by Delibegovic, on Flickr

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## MarkmD (Feb 18, 2013)

Really stunning pics and brilliant T collection, thanks for sharing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CEC (Feb 18, 2013)

Nice shots of the Ephebopus murinus, He is a very aesthetically pleasing T.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Feb 19, 2013)

Beautiful E. murinus shots!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mcluskyisms (Feb 20, 2013)

Nice photos and collection!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## concrete (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks guys 

This was an interesting shoot as I got to see this guys heartbeat very clearly at high magnification. He was freshly molted and his abdomen was slim enough for it to show really well. Pretty cool experience. 


Poecilotheria regalis by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Poecilotheria regalis by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Poecilotheria regalis by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Poecilotheria regalis by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Poecilotheria regalis by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Poecilotheria regalis by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Poecilotheria regalis by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Poecilotheria regalis by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Poecilotheria regalis by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Poecilotheria regalis by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Poecilotheria regalis by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Poecilotheria regalis by Delibegovic, on Flickr

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## papilio (Mar 5, 2013)

Very cool Mirza!  

There have been quite a few times when, flipping through the images of a stack, I see the hairs twitch back and forth ... not only back where the heart is after a recent molt but even up on the carapace long after it's molted!  Kinda freaky.  lol 

April's Pamphobeteus sp. 'platyomma' MM was moving his front whiskers all over the place!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Mar 6, 2013)

I love those crisp, sharp pictures!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## concrete (Apr 1, 2013)

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens by Delibegovic, on Flickr

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## advan (Apr 1, 2013)

Nice work! I love the webbing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio (Apr 1, 2013)

Really wonderful images Mirza!    Like Chad said +1


I'm really getting addicted to this stacking stuff, it's fun to have a new challenge and way of taking photos!

Can't imagine how you got your versicolor to sit still so long for you though!  LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## concrete (Apr 1, 2013)

papilio said:


> Really wonderful images Mirza!    Like Chad said +1
> 
> 
> I'm really getting addicted to this stacking stuff, it's fun to have a new challenge and way of taking photos!
> ...


Thanks guys  This GBB actually gave me a bit of a hard time. He ruined a few shots by deciding to move in the middle of a stack.  Guess I've been lucky otherwise because the rest of my spiders have all been really cooperative during photo shoots.

BTW Chad any way for me to edit the above regalis post? I tweaked a few shots and replaced the old ones and now they're not showing up


----------



## concrete (Sep 1, 2013)

Damarchus sp. Cambodian Trapdoor by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Damarchus sp. Cambodian Trapdoor by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Damarchus sp. Cambodian Trapdoor by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Damarchus sp. Cambodian Trapdoor by Delibegovic, on Flickr

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Storm76 (Sep 1, 2013)

Cranky little trapdoor - awesome pictures as usual!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio (Sep 8, 2013)

Hey Mirza, good to see you back!!  :biggrin:

These latest shots are spectacular!!  Wonderful poses, and what in the world did you do to get such rich tones??  Nice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## concrete (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks Michael good to see you too! Hope things are going well. I've been around just haven't been doing much for photography. But I had to get a few shots of this trapdoor as I'll probably never see him again once he settles in :biggrin: I didn't do anything out of the ordinary really. Just followed my standard work flow and your teachings. :coffee:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## concrete (Sep 15, 2013)

Augacephalus ezendami by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Augacephalus ezendami by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Augacephalus ezendami by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Augacephalus ezendami by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Augacephalus ezendami by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Augacephalus ezendami by Delibegovic, on Flickr

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio (Sep 16, 2013)

Great to see you taking pics again Mirza, these are excellent!  

:biggrin:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## concrete (Oct 27, 2013)

Grammostola pulchripes eating male by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Grammostola pulchripes eating male by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Grammostola pulchripes eating male by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Grammostola pulchripes eating male by Delibegovic, on Flickr

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## concrete (Nov 3, 2013)

Avicularia purpurea by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Avicularia purpurea by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Avicularia purpurea by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Avicularia purpurea by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Avicularia purpurea by Delibegovic, on Flickr

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## papilio (Nov 3, 2013)

Beautiful shots again Mirza!!  


  :biggrin:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## concrete (Nov 3, 2013)

Thanks Michael this is the first time I've tried using two speedlights instead of one. It helped bring out more color in the shots

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Nov 6, 2013)

Awesome shots! I love them! So sharp

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## concrete (Nov 11, 2013)

Poecilotheria subfusca &quot;Highland&quot; by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Poecilotheria subfusca &quot;Highland&quot; by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Poecilotheria subfusca &quot;Highland&quot; by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Poecilotheria subfusca &quot;Highland&quot; by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Poecilotheria subfusca &quot;Highland&quot; by Delibegovic, on Flickr

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## papilio (Nov 11, 2013)

Stunning Mirza!!  
Gotta love subfuscas.  :biggrin:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## concrete (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks  Beautiful girl but hard to catch that purple sheen on camera.


----------



## papilio (Nov 11, 2013)

concrete said:


> Thanks  Beautiful girl but hard to catch that purple sheen on camera.


Yeah it is!  Takes a good bit of trial and error with different lighting and viewing angles.
I generally prefer lighting from overhead, slanted to one side or the other or even slightly back-lit.  But the purples seem to come out best when the lighting angle more nearly matches the viewing angle in my experience.


----------



## concrete (Nov 11, 2013)

papilio said:


> Yeah it is!  Takes a good bit of trial and error with different lighting and viewing angles.
> I generally prefer lighting from overhead, slanted to one side or the other or even slightly back-lit.  But the purples seem to come out best when the lighting angle more nearly matches the viewing angle in my experience.


Yes that was my observation as well. I took a whole pile of test shots and the only time purples were really visible was when I tried matching the viewing angle of the camera by keeping second flash right underneath or above the lens. Still doesn't do this spider justice though it's definitely one of those species that has to be seen in person.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## concrete (Nov 17, 2013)

Xenesthis sp. Columbia Blue by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Xenesthis sp. Columbia Blue by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Xenesthis sp. Columbia Blue by Delibegovic, on Flickr

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Nov 17, 2013)

As soon as I saw these, I knew Michael was involved!!! These are gorgeous. Are you using the same setup as Micheal?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## papilio (Nov 17, 2013)

viper69 said:


> As soon as I saw these, I knew Michael was involved!!! These are gorgeous. Are you using the same setup as Micheal?


Mirza's actually the one who got me started deep-stacking live subjects for the first time -- till I tried it I wouldn't have thought it possible, or that it would at least be beyond my patience threshold!


----------



## viper69 (Nov 17, 2013)

papilio said:


> Mirza's actually the one who got me started deep-stacking live subjects for the first time -- till I tried it I wouldn't have thought it possible, or that it would at least be beyond my patience threshold!


You know that's pretty funny, because Leica Microsystems has a setup for this. Mind you a stereomicroscope (they make the world's best stereomicroscopes), and their software does a good job at this type of imaging. When I first saw it though I hadn't considered putting a T under it, until I saw your pics Michael.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## concrete (Nov 17, 2013)

viper69 said:


> As soon as I saw these, I knew Michael was involved!!! These are gorgeous. Are you using the same setup as Micheal?


Thanks  Michael is indeed a great teacher. He gave me some recommendations on equipment but I don't believe that we are using the same stuff. Even about a year ago when I first started taking photos his equipment was more advanced then mine so unless he has downgraded since... 



papilio said:


> Mirza's actually the one who got me started deep-stacking live subjects for the first time -- till I tried it I wouldn't have thought it possible, or that it would at least be beyond my patience threshold!


Hehe and I was doing deep stacking because I kept shooting at wide open and didn't know any better!  Definitely an exercise in patience. I also didn't realize that Zerene allows you to edit using either type of stack or individual slices. This is the first time I've used that option and it makes a huge difference. I managed to reduce a lot of artifacts and halos that I just accepted as inevitability before. Fairly time consuming but very much worth it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Nov 17, 2013)

Concrete....What gear are you using? I've seen Michaels on Flickr.


----------



## concrete (Nov 17, 2013)

viper69 said:


> Concrete....What gear are you using? I've seen Michaels on Flickr.


Nikon D5100 camera, Tokina AT-X pro macro 100 F2.8 D lens, SB-600 and SB-700 speed lights, and a cheap tripod and rail. And a very specialized studio...


Studio  by Delibegovic, on Flickr

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio (Nov 17, 2013)

concrete said:


> Hehe and I was doing deep stacking because I kept shooting at wide open and didn't know any better!  Definitely an exercise in patience.


That's why I was so amazed at the quality of your images right off the bat!  




concrete said:


> I also didn't realize that Zerene allows you to edit using either type of stack or individual slices. This is the first time I've used that option and it makes a huge difference. I managed to reduce a lot of artifacts and halos that I just accepted as inevitability before. Fairly time consuming but very much worth it!


Glad you discovered ZS's retouching methods.  Rik has built some amazing capabilities into his software!

Rik is also the Admin on http://www.photomacrography.net/ (if you haven't discovered it yet).  Since I joined the forum I've learned so much -- an extremely useful method is the slabbing approach.  About 20 images are stacked at a time with PMax, each of these slabs overlapping the previous one by about 5 images.  Then the slabs are stacked with DMap.  A lot of work sometimes but it really suppresses the artifacts while leaving you with an image which is overall like a nice soft DMap stack but with the cleaner appearance of PMax.




concrete said:


> Nikon D5100 camera, Tokina AT-X pro macro 100 F2.8 D lens, SB-600 and SB-700 speed lights, and a cheap tripod and rail. And a very specialized studio...


Hehe, looks pretty familiar!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Nov 17, 2013)

So you aren't use a microscope objective then..interesting.


----------



## papilio (Nov 17, 2013)

viper69 said:


> So you aren't use a microscope objective then..interesting.


Right, that's not necessary for stacking -- I only use it for very high-magnification images of very small slings, etc.  More often I use the 2:1 Raynox dcr-250 or, with juvies and adults, just the macro alone.  Most of my rig is just to make the higher power shots of never-sit-still slings a _little_ bit less challenging.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## concrete (Nov 17, 2013)

Most of my subjects are big enough not to require a microscope objective as long as I utilize stacking. I don't really shoot tiny things, like an ants head, in insane amount of detail...like Michael  Although some of those shots have got me tempted hehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Nov 17, 2013)

Thanks guys...This gives me a good start. Well I love going in close, so doing both is something I would want to do. These are gorgeous images. The close ups you guys do really show off the colors more so in some cases. Though it also depends on the light too. But close up, I see more subtle colors than I had expected with just my own eyes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio (Nov 17, 2013)

viper69 said:


> But close up, I see more subtle colors than I had expected with just my own eyes.


I think that's part of the reason that I like high power photography so much -- the more magnification, the more surprises show up once I see the images up on the monitor!


----------



## concrete (Dec 1, 2013)

Encyocratella olivacea by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Encyocratella olivacea by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Encyocratella olivacea by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Encyocratella olivacea by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Encyocratella olivacea by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Encyocratella olivacea by Delibegovic, on Flickr

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## papilio (Dec 1, 2013)

Wow, such a beauty!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Dec 2, 2013)

papilio said:


> I think that's part of the reason that I like high power photography so much -- the more magnification, the more surprises show up once I see the images up on the monitor!



Time for you to get a 20x obj, so you have 10x mag..heheh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## concrete (Dec 15, 2013)

Oligoxystre diamantinensis by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Oligoxystre diamantinensis by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Oligoxystre diamantinensis by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Oligoxystre diamantinensis by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Oligoxystre diamantinensis by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Oligoxystre diamantinensis by Delibegovic, on Flickr

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## papilio (Dec 15, 2013)

Beautiful spider and photos Mirza!!  

I see that you got your new lighting setup!  How do you like it?  The photos look wonderfully soft to me and the carapace hairs are so colorful, no blown highlights.


----------



## concrete (Dec 15, 2013)

papilio said:


> Beautiful spider and photos Mirza!!
> 
> I see that you got your new lighting setup!  How do you like it?  The photos look wonderfully soft to me and the carapace hairs are so colorful, no blown highlights.


Thanks Michael! Yeah I've had the setup for a while now but I was waiting for hot shoe adapter to arrive. Finally came in Friday. I'm not noticing a huge difference in light quality myself vs speedlight. Yes it's slightly softer and there's less hotspots. I also like the preview capability with the built in bulb which gives you an idea of what the lighting will look like once flash fires. It's also nice not having to wait for speedlight recharge when stacking and having to carry a truckload of replacement batteries in the house. Definitely has a lot of bonuses and I'm glad I got it but I'm not getting that super soft light I'm seeing in your newer shots. Guess it goes to show you that it's not about the gear but about skill level of the photographer. I'll keep playing around with it and hopefully improve.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio (Dec 15, 2013)

Thanks Mirza, you're very kind!

I notice by the catchlights in the eyes that the head of the beauty dish seems to be up a ways ... see what happens if you get it as low as you can over the camera.  Just a thought, I still think it's a great improvement in the photographic effect you're getting.  



p.s.  Some of the softening effect in my photos is done during processing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Dec 16, 2013)

WOW, those are gorgeous Concrete, holy crap! So true on gear. I know of a guy, he made these fine art, print quality landscape photographs with a pinhole camera.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## concrete (Dec 22, 2013)

Tapinauchenius gigas MM by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Tapinauchenius gigas MM by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Tapinauchenius gigas MM by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Tapinauchenius gigas MM by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Tapinauchenius gigas MM by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Tapinauchenius gigas MM by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Hapalopus sp. Colombia Large MM by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Hapalopus sp. Colombia Large MM by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Hapalopus sp. Colombia Large MM by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Hapalopus sp. Colombia Large MM by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Hapalopus sp. Colombia Large MM by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Hapalopus sp. Colombia Large MM by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Hapalopus sp. Colombia Large MM by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Hapalopus sp. Colombia Large MM by Delibegovic, on Flickr

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Disquiet (Dec 22, 2013)

Incredible shots, beautiful specimens--thanks for sharing them with us!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cargorabbit (Dec 22, 2013)

These are absolutely so beautiful, I can't help but stare at each photo's details. I really should invest in a macro lens for my camera because dang, these are so cool!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio (Dec 22, 2013)

Really beautiful Mirza ... I especially like the second one with those spinnerets just poking up from behind the outcropping!  :biggrin:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## paassatt (Dec 23, 2013)

All you macro lens people make me very envious... 

Very beautiful pictures.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## concrete (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks guys 

Michael it's interesting how that Pumpkin Patch set was very deliberate and detailed and Tapi set was more of a quick freehand action photo shoot, yet it still came out better looking. I let the spider wander around and I just snapped away, not worrying about stacking or getting the lighting perfect. With Pumpkin Patch I made sure that the light was positioned well, I used tripod and rail and stacked up to 100 individual shots. I guess sometimes spontaneity works better! On the plus side I think this time I came closer to having that soft, neutral light and I'm really starting to like that studio strobe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio (Dec 23, 2013)

I know what you mean ... except of course when stacking I always try to get action shots.  It's easy with slings, which are almost constantly on the move, but lots of times with adults I have to keep nudging them so they'll walk around.  I don't typically like shots when the spider is just sitting there, but with stacking there's no choice!  lol  And you're right about the lighting too, when it happens to hit the spider from a really oblique angle you get some really nice surprises!  That's not a common situation with the beauty dish so I don't always use it, I still use my speedlight if I want to get more backlighting, such as in my latest post.

I got a tiny Hapalopus sp. "Colombia large" sling at our local tarantula party on Saturday night ... but I gave up trying to stack it, the little guy's never content to stay in one place for more than a few seconds!


----------



## Storm76 (Dec 24, 2013)

Awesome shots, Mirza! Merry christmas, mate.


----------



## concrete (Dec 24, 2013)

Thanks Jan! Merry Christmas to you too bud and I hope this new year is a better one for you.


----------



## concrete (Dec 26, 2013)

Ephebopus cyanognathus by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Ephebopus cyanognathus by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Ephebopus cyanognathus by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Ephebopus cyanognathus by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Ephebopus cyanognathus by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Ephebopus cyanognathus by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Ephebopus cyanognathus by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Ephebopus cyanognathus by Delibegovic, on Flickr

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## viper69 (Dec 26, 2013)

Dude these are seriously great!!! I'm glad you shot this age range of the Blue Fang. The shows have answered some of my questions around their bright orange banding..Really nice!! Esp on the blue!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## concrete (Dec 27, 2013)

viper69 said:


> Dude these are seriously great!!! I'm glad you shot this age range of the Blue Fang. The shows have answered some of my questions around their bright orange banding..Really nice!! Esp on the blue!


Thanks man I appreciate it  It's nice shooting colorful spiders like this, it makes it easy to get decent pictures but bulk of the work is spent in stacking and editing. I don't know how you manage to pull of nice shots on film. Here's a little behind the scenes look: first shot is one slice of unprocessed image, while second shot is the finished product. 


First unprocessed slice of V2 Tweaked by Delibegovic, on Flickr


V2 tweaked by Delibegovic, on Flickr

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Disquiet (Dec 27, 2013)

concrete said:


> Thanks man I appreciate it  It's nice shooting colorful spiders like this, it makes it easy to get decent pictures but bulk of the work is spent in stacking and editing. I don't know how you manage to pull of nice shots on film. Here's a little behind the scenes look: first shot is one slice of unprocessed image, while second shot is the finished product.
> 
> 
> First unprocessed slice of V2 Tweaked by Delibegovic, on Flickr
> ...


Wow that must be a LOT of work!  I can barely handle editing a YouTube video together!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Dec 27, 2013)

papilio said:


> our local tarantula party on Saturday night ...


Man, I live in the wrong neighborhood..That party sounds fun!



concrete said:


> Thanks man I appreciate it  It's nice shooting colorful spiders like this, it makes it easy to get decent pictures but bulk of the work is spent in stacking and editing. I don't know how you manage to pull of nice shots on film. Here's a little behind the scenes look: first shot is one slice of unprocessed image, while second shot is


Ah thanks for the unfinished product, I like to see that. How many images were in the final image? Oh man, with film, it's just patience and lots of practice. Sometimes though, I THINK I shot some good frames, and I'm really picky, and it turns out crappy. Conversely, I have a gorgeous photograph I composed in a few seconds of the turbines in series inside Hoover Dam. I need to enlarge it and frame it.

I just finished shooting a roll of Ilford Black and White this weekend. My first roll of film to have urban street scenes. I have 2 frames in particular on there that I HOPE look as good in print as they did when I shot them. I was shooting down an entire side st near a beach. So cars and people are always crossing it. It took me about 45 mins for each shot to shoot it when no one, or car was in frame. If they don't come out I'll be HUGELY disappointed because I want to blow them up and frame them.


----------



## concrete (Jan 19, 2014)

Ceratogyrus sanderi by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Ceratogyrus sanderi by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Ceratogyrus sanderi by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Pamphobeteus ultramarinus by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Pamphobeteus ultramarinus by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Pamphobeteus ultramarinus by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Pamphobeteus ultramarinus by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Pamphobeteus ultramarinus by Delibegovic, on Flickr

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## papilio (Jan 19, 2014)

Hey, _fantastic_ images Mirza!!  :biggrin:

And it looks like the strobe is paying off, your lighting is just beautiful on these, great job!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## concrete (Jan 19, 2014)

papilio said:


> Hey, _fantastic_ images Mirza!!  :biggrin:
> 
> And it looks like the strobe is paying off, your lighting is just beautiful on these, great job!


Thanks Michael! 

These guys were too active to get much stacking done so I went freehand again and I'm good with how it turned out. I love that friggin strobe absolutely awesome piece of equipment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio (Jan 19, 2014)

Great, so happy that you like it.  

It's nice to get a break from stacking sometimes isn't it!  Haha!  These are wonderful images, there's just no need to go to all that work for larger spiders IMO ... though I tend to use it only for high-mag work I've enjoyed getting into deep stacking enormously, and I owe you a huge _THANK YOU_ for showing me that it's possible with live subjects!!!

:worship:


----------



## concrete (Jan 19, 2014)

papilio said:


> Great, so happy that you like it.
> 
> It's nice to get a break from stacking sometimes isn't it!  Haha!  These are wonderful images, there's just no need to go to all that work for larger spiders IMO ... though I tend to use it only for high-mag work I've enjoyed getting into deep stacking enormously, and I owe you a huge _THANK YOU_ for showing me that it's possible with live subjects!!!
> 
> :worship:


Definitely is, depending on your level of patience. And don't thank me man, you've taught me a lot about photography and gear. I owe YOU a huge thanks not the other way around. I still use your pictures as desktop wallpaper lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jan 19, 2014)

Incredible pictures!  :drool:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Jan 19, 2014)

Love that horned baboon!! The closeup is interesting because except for the posterior end where is slopes, the rest just rises out of nowhere, quite fascinating.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## concrete (Jan 19, 2014)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Incredible pictures!  :drool:


Thanks!  That Pampo is a beauty and pretty easy going too. A little bit jumpy but I've never seen her kick hairs or throw down a threat posture.




viper69 said:


> Love that horned baboon!! The closeup is interesting because except for the posterior end where is slopes, the rest just rises out of nowhere, quite fascinating.


Awesome spider but I'm a bit confused as to what exactly it is now. I put his pictures up on FB arachnoboards page and someone mentioned that it is a sanderi / brachycephalus hybrid. :?


----------



## viper69 (Jan 20, 2014)

concrete said:


> I put his pictures up on FB arachnoboards page and someone mentioned that it is a sanderi / brachycephalus hybrid. :?


Ask Ceratogyrus he'd know out of anyone on here IMO


----------



## concrete (Jan 21, 2014)

viper69 said:


> Ask Ceratogyrus he'd know out of anyone on here IMO


Yup I spoke with him and the general concensus seems to be that this is brachycephalus "hobby form". I changed my titles and tags but they're not showing up on above pictures so just a note to those looking


----------



## viper69 (Jan 21, 2014)

concrete said:


> Yup I spoke with him and the general concensus seems to be that this is brachycephalus "hobby form". I changed my titles and tags but they're not showing up on above pictures so just a note to those looking


Yeah I've come across a couple African species called "hobby form", makes me wonder at times what they really are or what the non-hobby variants are.


----------



## Storm76 (Feb 8, 2014)

Awesome shots, Mirza!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## concrete (Feb 17, 2014)

Storm76 said:


> Awesome shots, Mirza!


Thanks Jan 

---------- Post added 02-17-2014 at 12:22 PM ----------


Megaphobema mesomelas by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Megaphobema mesomelas by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Megaphobema mesomelas by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Megaphobema mesomelas by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Megaphobema mesomelas by Delibegovic, on Flickr

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## TheaSpider (Feb 17, 2014)

You've inspired me to improve my stacking. Beautiful photos!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## concrete (Feb 17, 2014)

TheaSpider said:


> You've inspired me to improve my stacking. Beautiful photos!


Thank you! You can get some great shots even without stacking but I really like that sharpness, clarity and detail that a good stack brings out. I'm not sure what software you use but Zerene Stacker is the way to go. Also getting good at editing that's integrated into Zerene will help improve stacks quite a bit.

A few more randoms:


Ceratogyrus meridionalis by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Tapinauchenius cupreus by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Tapinauchenius cupreus by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Tapinauchenius cupreus by Delibegovic, on Flickr

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheaSpider (Feb 17, 2014)

concrete said:


> Thank you! You can get some great shots even without stacking but I really like that sharpness, clarity and detail that a good stack brings out. I'm not sure what software you use but Zerene Stacker is the way to go. Also getting good at editing that's integrated into Zerene will help improve stacks quite a bit.


I've done limited stacking with still life macro but never with my Ts. It's something that never occurred to me (although now that seems silly seeing your great results). I love the detail you can get with this. I'll check out Zerene. I've mostly been using PS:CC for stacking but I am sure the Zerene does the job more cleanly. Thank you for the recommendation.


----------



## papilio (Feb 21, 2014)

Really nice work Mirza, and beautiful spiders!  




TheaSpider said:


> You've inspired me to improve my stacking. Beautiful photos!


Alright, another stacker!  :biggrin:


----------



## viper69 (Feb 21, 2014)

These are gorgeous Concrete! I tried stacking my Polaroids but they fell like a house of cards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## concrete (Feb 24, 2014)

viper69 said:


> These are gorgeous Concrete! I tried stacking my Polaroids but they fell like a house of cards


Hehe thanks


Avicularia diversipes by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Avicularia diversipes by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Avicularia diversipes by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Avicularia diversipes by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Avicularia diversipes by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Avicularia diversipes by Delibegovic, on Flickr


Avicularia diversipes by Delibegovic, on Flickr

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## papilio (Feb 24, 2014)

Hahaa!!  Love it Mirza!  :clap:  

:biggrin:  





... So what'd do here, give the poor T a perm??!       ... insane texture!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## concrete (Feb 24, 2014)

papilio said:


> Hahaa!!  Love it Mirza!  :clap:
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Mandatory hair and makeup session before the shoot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio (Feb 24, 2014)

So what exactly is that wonderful studio set you've got the spider playing on?  Looks like something from the Middle Ages!


----------



## concrete (Feb 25, 2014)

papilio said:


> So what exactly is that wonderful studio set you've got the spider playing on?  Looks like something from the Middle Ages!


Good guess it's a decorative battle axe sitting on that honeycomb grid that comes with the strobe  I tried a bunch of different backgrounds / props and nothing looked good. I needed something dark and plain, as the spider itself is colorful and busy looking. Ended up walking around the house looking for something to use until that axe hanging on the wall caught my eye. Tried it out and it worked out good. Starting to run out of backgrounds though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Feb 25, 2014)

concrete said:


> Hehe thanks
> 
> 
> Avicularia diversipes by Delibegovic, on Flickr
> ...


Oh Concrete these are beautiful. I never owned this species because I thought diversipes, while the most gorgeous spiderling I've ever seen, lost the rainbow colors as an adult. However, yours is pretty, and I may get one now.

Hmm...What gender and how old is it/size is it??  I may get one after seeing these. I wish they stayed the colors they were as slings...prismatic they are when young.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio (Feb 25, 2014)

Just imagine an adult looking like a diversipes sling!


----------



## viper69 (Feb 25, 2014)

papilio said:


> Just imagine an adult looking like a diversipes sling!


Man, I wish they kept those amazing colors. I remember the first time I saw a sling and was blown away by them. Then equally as disappointed to learn the colors didn't remain UGH, but these pics make me think about getting them.


----------



## concrete (Feb 25, 2014)

viper69 said:


> Oh Concrete these are beautiful. I never owned this species because I thought diversipes, while the most gorgeous spiderling I've ever seen, lost the rainbow colors as an adult. However, yours is pretty, and I may get one now.
> 
> Hmm...What gender and how old is it/size is it??  I may get one after seeing these. I wish they stayed the colors they were as slings...prismatic they are when young.


I hear you! After seeing this finished set, I want to get a few more  They're beautiful in spiderling stage and beyond and one of the sweetest looking avics IMO. This particular one is a female, around 3" and freshly molted. I had her since she was a tiny sling and almost lost her once or twice down my shirt lol Definitely more skittish and prone to bolting than the rest of my avics but other than that pretty easy going

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Feb 27, 2014)

Love the shots of the diversipes, Mirza! Looking great as does the T itself!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

